# Embassies in Egypt



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

As a whole, how would you rate your embassy?

Based on the experiences I have had with the American Embassy, I would give mine a 6 out of 10. I had to renew my passport this past June and they had closed the Alex branch, so I had to travel to Cairo to do it. The instructions the woman gave me on obtaining my new one were incorrect on two points. You would think she should know what she is talking about.

I also had items removed from my purse, and when I went to retrieve them, following my visit, they couldn't find them. It turns out the man had just thrown them back into my purse which I didn't catch.

They also make you set up a visit, for a certain time, but then when you get there, you find you are still waiting another hour or two until you are seen.


I have also registered with them to receive email alerts (THREE TIMES NOW) and still receive nothing.

:rolleyes2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I havent had much dealings with the British Embassy yet - but I always get bombarded with emails from them advising us this and that... especially when the 'situation' deteriorates they get scared and email us. Once, they even told us to stock up on food! This was during the election times.... I think its good that they care, but sometimes the depth of it is not needed. I was invited to a drinks gathering at the consulate in Alexandria, and I met the ambassadors wife and himself - so that was quite nice!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had no dealings with the British Embassy other than during the revolution.. and no dealings then either as they were too busy evacuating all their own staff. Emails where sent out to us when we had no internet, they were unaware that there is a warden system in place as a friend who is a warden and speaks fluent Arabic phoned them to offer her help only to be asked what wardens and where is Dokki? No women and children first mentality at the BE it was stand back or you will be killed in the rush as embassy staff left. Rated in a crisis 1/10.
The Filipino embassy put a plane on for any Filipino who wanted to go home regardless if they had no passport or money.

I have noticed that the South African embassy is telling it's citizens that there is no evacuation plan if things turn nasty again.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I receive no alerts from the Spanish Embassy whatsoever, which is fine by mine. I do receive alerts about cultural events and other such as celebrations during the spanish national day. I did go once to renew my passport and the service was good, quick and efficient. The only strange thing is that they don't have different sections for visa applicants and spanish nationals seeking consular asistance, so we are all in the same room, which can get crowded. 

I actually had more experience with the French embassy to do/renew the kids passports etc and found it much more frustrating and slow, even when they didn't appear to be busy. SOme day I even turned up only to be told that they were closed for computer maintenance. I do find their security organisation and emailing system much more efficient than the spanish, with constant updates when the security situation deteriorates, as well as crime reported to french and other european nationals.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I receive no alerts from the Spanish Embassy whatsoever, which is fine by mine. I do receive alerts about cultural events and other such as celebrations during the spanish national day. I did go once to renew my passport and the service was good, quick and efficient. The only strange thing is that they don't have different sections for visa applicants and spanish nationals seeking consular asistance, so we are all in the same room, which can get crowded.
> 
> I actually had more experience with the French embassy to do/renew the kids passports etc and found it much more frustrating and slow, even when they didn't appear to be busy. SOme day I even turned up only to be told that they were closed for computer maintenance. I do find their security organisation and emailing system much more efficient than the spanish, with constant updates when the security situation deteriorates, as well as crime reported to french and other european nationals.




I too get alerts about cultural celebrations from the Spanish embassy, they must have picked my email address up when issuing me my NIE number


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I have used the British Embassy in Alexandria many times for Marriage registration, passport renewal, children's passport applications, birth registrations and I have had no problems at any time. I always check online for what documents I need, then I do all my own photocopies and then give them a ring to double check what I need. The only time I had a slight problem was with the children's passport photos, not being the correct ratio of head size to background or something, anyway not really the embassy's fault, the fault of the ridiculous regulations. But a thumbs up for the Embassy here, just going to be a pain now to have to send our passports to France for renewal, madness!!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

They are civil servants after all. 
My experience has been bad with more than one consulate.
You are lucky if they are open at all, they charge extortionate figures and the staff you meet really think they are something.
The fight each other like mad to get overseas postings cause they know they can do more or less sweet FA with a lot of money and benefits included in the package.


----------

